# Snowing in Jersey, probably PA and Southern NY too!



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like I got about 6 or 7 inches judging by looking out the window.  Still coming down.  Last night I was skiing on ice, I think I'll have to ski tonight now too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2011)

NYC has about 4inch in the Bronx,Hunter saids they got couple inches so far,any snow is always welcome,


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Forecast for Blue is 5-7" and coming down hard.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Camelback reported 8" on Fb!


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Camelback reported 8" on Fb!



No surprise given the storm track.  Go get 'em!


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 21, 2011)

About 3 inches at my house and some flurries continuing. Mt. Snow reporting 1.5 with more on the way.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 21, 2011)

8+" of dry powder here in the shadow of mighty Mountain Creek


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 22, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Camelback reported 8" on Fb!



Camelback was awesome yesterday.  8-10 inches of quality snow.  I'm  gonna call it the Jekell and Hyde weekend.  Went from wonderful spring conditions on Thursday to a Saturday and Sunday of the worst conditions I have skied all season (no fault of the mountain) to absolutely great again Monday.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

